# Tattoos...regrets?



## greco

I am seeing so many people with tattoos recently, especially during the summer when many are wearing shorts and short sleeves, etc. I have to admit that I am a bit surprised by the number of people with tattoos and also by the number of individual tattoos that many people have (both men and women).

Just curious.

Do any of you that have tattoos ever regret having them done? Not necessarily because of the quality of the tattoo(s) or the choice of what was inked...just regret having it/them done in general (based on the fact that they are intended to be permanent and are not easily removed).

Please understand that I am not being judgemental in any way. "To each his/her own" .... " live and let live", etc. 

I do not have a tattoo and likely will not consider having one done in future. However, one of my family members has them..and I hardly notice anymore.

I am sure someone is going to say "Your age is showing." I admit, possibly that is part of it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh

No regrets here. The only other family member (that I know of) with tattoos is one of my daughters. I have noticed a lot more tattoos than ever lately. The beach, folk festivals, concerts...

Mine are meaningful symbols of various times, things, places, in my life. No skulls or torn flesh...those may be fine for others, but my tastes run to nature (kingfisher, trillium, brook trout), a family symbol, and St. Michael slaying a dragon. One is visible in short sleeves, and more will be in the future. I figure I'm about half way to what I'll ultimately have. 

Each tattoo was the result of considerable thought (weeks to as long as decades, LOL), lots of art variations, placement options, etc. I enjoy the process a lot. 

As with guitars, there are things about tattoos I like and don't like personally, but whatever floats a person's boat is fine for them. No judgment.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman

I have some tatts. Each one has meaning to me, as opposed to being simply decorative (nothing tribal).

I regret none of them and will in all liklihood get more.

One key factor for me is that I will not get one that cannot be covered up with a shirt and tie, meaning nothing above the collar or below the wrist.

I can switch from rocker to corporate negotiator without anyone really knowing, other than the bald head.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Tattoo removal is going to become a gold mine in the coming years, I am seriously considering getting into it. I have seen some seriously dumb ass shit the past ten years or so.


----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> Each tattoo was the result of considerable thought (weeks to as long as decades, LOL).....


BINGO..It might not be my age. 

I am just too chronically indecisive to be able to commit to something so permanent. 

Thanks Mooh..you helped me to understand myself...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman

GuitarsCanada said:


> Tattoo removal is going to become a gold mine in the coming years, I am seriously considering getting into it. I have seen some seriously dumb ass shit the past ten years or so.


The guy who develops a method for "reversing/repairing" the gigantic holes some folks are putting in their faces will do well.

Try to cover _that_​ up with a suit and tie.


----------



## Matt Gnarly

I have a 7/8ths sleeve, I don't regret the content of the tattoo or the work itself, I just sometimes wish I had kept it a bit shorter, maybe a half sleeve or so. It is fully covered by a long sleeve shirt, but it's a pain wearing a long sleeve in the summer at social situations which are casual but of a bit more conservative demographic.


----------



## starjag

This is one of my kids. No regrets! What a great tattoo artist!


----------



## Milkman

I don't have sleeves, but I have tatts extending to my forearms on both arms, so to totally cover them requires a long sleeved shirt.

I don't mind throwing a suit on when it's appropriate.


----------



## Ship of fools

GuitarsCanada said:


> Tattoo removal is going to become a gold mine in the coming years, I am seriously considering getting into it. I have seen some seriously dumb ass shit the past ten years or so.


Thats why tattoo cover ups are all the rage these days, I never regretted not once my tattoo's all came after the age of 50+
 this was my last one
first one   
And there is one more but I can't seem to find it in my photobucket.never regret what you like doing.ship
oh and all tatts were absolutely free the very best kind


----------



## Chito

I have one on each of my upper arm. My wife has her whole back covered with a piece that took 24 months to finish. And no regrets here at all. I actually like to have a full sleeve, after I retire.  

One time someone asked my wife how those tattoos are going to look like when she's 80. She said, "regardless of whether I have tattoos or not, the body of a woman of 80 years of age is not pleasant to look at. That is unless you are into really old ladies." LOL


----------



## starjag

So what are you getting done Dave?


----------



## kat_

I got my first tattoo at 16 and that one is going to be my next cover-up. I got a Les Paul because it was my dream guitar at the time. I'm going to change it into the Godin that is my main gigging guitar.


----------



## greco

starjag said:


> So what are you getting done Dave?


I can't decide.

Cheers

Dace


----------



## Fiveway

I've noticed very different opinions regarding tattoos between generations. Most baby-boomers seem to hate tattoos. Obviously there are exceptions, but in general that's the way it appears to me. Maybe it had something to do with "only bad people and sailors" having tattoos when boomers were kids. Granddad may have had a dagger or something to do with his military unit tattooed on his forearm and it was a blurry blue-green mess that didn't hold much attraction.

Gen-X likes tattoos, as evidenced by the tribal craze in the 90's. I think a bunch of us are regretting that, particularly since it was clearly a fad, without much aesthetic value, done by a generation of 'artists' with questionable skills. Again, a generalization, but with some merit IMO. But Gen-X still likes tattoos and we're still getting them and we encourage the next generation to make good choices about tattoos. Of course, we're probably still pretty conservative because the boomers still have all the money and we still care what they think to some extent.

Gen Y loves tattoos. The quality of artists these days is amazing, acceptance is growing and so is the popularity in general. I couldn't imagine a TV show about tattoos 20 years ago, but now there are several. There are famous tattoo artists, which is kind of like there being famous dentists. Kids in their 20's think it's pretty normal and there isn't much stigma. Seems like they just think that people who get tattoos are people who like tattoos, nothing more.

I have several tattoos and intend to continue to collect them over my lifetime. I'm not a kid and I have nothing to prove and I don't care what anyone thinks. I just like tattoos. Some of my tattoos have significance, some don't. A couple are quite good, a couple are meh, and a couple are downright bad. I don't care all that much. I pretty much forget about them after a year or so and they become just like fingernails or nipples. They're just a part of me.


----------



## Shark

I was never into tattoos when I was younger. I certainly didn't want one. I mean, why spoil perfection?  But then my first serious girlfriend had a couple and got me thinking. Then I had a dream about getting a tattoo and it was very accurate, even though I knew nothing about the process at the time. So, I got one. Then a year later I got a second one. They symbolise things that are important to me. My only issue with them on myself is that I wonder about any negative health repercussions. My health has been rather precarious in the past and therefore I consider stuff like that. I know that the ink pigments used to contain serious crap like mercury and cadmium, which leech into your body over time. I don't think they use those anymore, but I am not fully convinced that the newer pigments are truly innocuous, otherwise I'd get a couple more. *shrug*


----------



## Ship of fools

Any one got some more musical tattoo's my right arm is going all musicalneed some small ones to fill in the blank spots.ship


----------



## starjag




----------



## Milkman

Ship of fools said:


> Any one got some more musical tattoo's my right arm is going all musicalneed some small ones to fill in the blank spots.ship



I have a few with musical themes.


----------



## smorgdonkey

I was at a couple of places yesterday doing some minor shopping...the people with tattoos were everywhere. The predominant look for guys is 'MMA fighter' or 'used to be in Navy' or 'rocker from 1970s' and the predominant look for women seems to be 'rocker girlfriend' or 'was a stripper' or 'got a tramp stamp when I was 22'. 

I got one in 1994 or so and I had plans of getting more but I never ended up deciding what I wanted on my body for the rest of eternity. I had a few ideas but by the time I got them narrowed down to a few, every 16 year old kid had a tattoo so I decided that I wouldn't get any more. 

I have always been one to not be like the crowd so I figure that if I get any more, it will be a brand or a combination brand tattoo. I just remember that when I would see a tattoo I would think "I wonder what that is?" but now they are so common that they don't even register.


Anyway, I have no regrets about getting mine but I do have some amusing stories related to it:

The tattoo is 

P
R
I
D
E

going down the leg above the ankle in old English script. It is a constant reminder to not have too much pride and not have too little. Both are critical if you think about it.

#1 there is a Native gang in Manitoba that is called Pride

#2 (this should be #1 but if the first point was following this one it wouldn't even be noticed) many people think I am gay because of pride being the buzzword for the gay community. I am not offended by it because I am pretty dramatic and some would say flamboyant (mostly attached to my sense of humour). The 'community' really started using the word a couple of years after I got the tattoo (or that's when it really proliferated as such) but it has opened up some interesting conversations over the years too. I can't say that it got me in the 'safe zone' to the point that I had entry into womens' dressing rooms though.


----------



## Diablo

starjag said:


>


Is that yours? Anyone ever tell you it looks a little, uh, phallic? No offence.


ive always been open to getting a tat, but could never commit to a particular idea for one. And I don't really get the whole idea of getting one as a reminder of a significant life event. I can remember all my significant life events quite well as it is.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Diablo said:


> Is that yours? Anyone ever tell you it looks a little, uh, phallic? No offence.


...uh...nice HEADstock...

There's an ongoing thing about guitars being phallic symbols anyway but I think it is only for the insecure person.


----------



## TA462

I don't have any but I've always wanted to get one.


----------



## smorgdonkey

I should say that I have one of Stephen Harper's face on my azz but nobody can tell that there is a tattoo there...it still looks like an azz...great photographic quality if you ask me.


----------



## Electraglide

No regrets on my ink. About half of mine are memory. If I went rockers with them I'd have a shirt and then some. They all have meaning and some have been on me for a long time. My next memory will happen soon and give me another partial sleeve. My first was done with writing ink, ash and a couple of not so sharp pins tied together....it's kinda faded now.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Was that a jail job Electraglide or just 'done at a party' sort of thing?


----------



## starjag

Diablo said:


> Is that yours? Anyone ever tell you it looks a little, uh, phallic? No offence.


Wanna play with it?


----------



## smorgdonkey

starjag said:


> Wanna play with it?


HAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

I am laughing so hard I have tears in my eyes and had to correct spelling in this post multiple times!!

Sharp wit starjag!!


----------



## Guitar101

I have "SWAN" tattooed on my Winky.

When I get exited, it say's "SASKATCHEWAN"


----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## snacker

starjag said:


> This is one of my kids. No regrets! What a great tattoo artist!


Looks um......just like you


----------



## greco

snacker said:


> Looks um......just like you


Brilliant! ....my hat is off to you, snacker 

Now I can hardly stop laughing!

I can't wait to read starjag's response.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## starjag

snacker said:


> Looks um......just like you





greco said:


> I can't wait to read starjag's response.


I know, I know... it looks like a broken nose, aside from other weird things. I might cover it up next year. Maybe with a dragon or something medieval.


----------



## zontar

No tattoos, no regrets.

I know people who have spent more on a tattoo than I would have on a nice guitar or amp.
Personally I'd rather get more gear than a tattoo.


----------



## snacker

starjag said:


> I know, I know... it looks like a broken nose, aside from other weird things. I might cover it up next year. Maybe with a dragon or something medieval.


A fire breathing unicorn or something? I'm with ya on that one!


----------



## Diablo

starjag said:


> Wanna play with it?


It's a little small....


----------



## WCGill

Milkman said:


> I have some tatts. Each one has meaning to me, as opposed to being simply decorative (nothing tribal).
> 
> I regret none of them and will in all liklihood get more.
> 
> One key factor for me is that I will not get one that cannot be covered up with a shirt and tie, meaning nothing above the collar or below the wrist.
> 
> I can switch from rocker to corporate negotiator without anyone really knowing, other than the bald head.


Steve Cropper?


----------



## Electraglide

@smorgdonkey....no party there.


----------



## Milkman

WCGill said:


> Steve Cropper?


Yes, I met him in the airport in Nashville last year. Sadly I was the only one who seemed to recognize him.


----------



## Steadfastly

starjag said:


> This is one of my kids. No regrets! What a great tattoo artist!


You're joking, right?


----------



## Shark

Steadfastly said:


> You're joking, right?


3dgrw



.......................


----------



## greco

Steadfastly said:


> You're joking, right?


Will starjag ever tell?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## smorgdonkey

I love this one...

















a baby's hand holding a finger.

It takes a moment though doesn't it?


----------



## greco

smorgdonkey said:


> .........a baby's hand holding a finger.


Good thing you told us that !! 

It took me more than a moment, as I was initially in shock.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ship of fools

Holy crap thats just wrong even when you do get it the design is so stupid without the rest of the fingers. Now thats a canidate for a cover up if I ever saw one.ship


----------



## doriangrey

GuitarsCanada said:


> Tattoo removal is going to become a gold mine in the coming years, I am seriously considering getting into it. I have seen some seriously dumb ass shit the past ten years or so.


No doubt. Tattoos are more popular than ever unfortunately...not that I'm against them if they have special meaning and are done tastefully but it seems like a lot of young people are having all kinds of ugly shit painted on their bodies in a pathetic attempt to be cool, look tough, or whatever and in a lot of those cases it just looks awful...foolish and short sighted imho


----------



## Milkman

Yes, there are lots of crappy tattoos applied every day and many on parts of the body that are very difficult to conceal in applicable situations.

That doesn't mean there aren't many tasteful and artistic tatts out there.


----------



## kat_

GuitarsCanada said:


> Tattoo removal is going to become a gold mine in the coming years, I am seriously considering getting into it. I have seen some seriously dumb ass shit the past ten years or so.


I think tattoo cover-ups are becoming extremely common, but I only know one person who has ever had one removed and she was older.


----------



## Cartcanuck

I'm commitment phobic when it comes to tats. 

My wife has a small, Christian themed one just below her beltline on her back that she got when she was in high school. 

I've designed a couple, but either didn't have (couldn't commit) the money to it or lost the motivation. Like others have said, it really has to have meaning to me. I have a designer friend of mine working on one right now. I'm having two big fish and two little fish (two kids) with the words "Pride and Joy" blended together. Right now it's rough sketches and nothing more. It might be a year before I am happy with the design, but it's starting. My plan is for the upper arm/bicep area and the fish are going to be kind of a prehistoric looking representation of my little family pod and both my kids (2 and 6) love jamming out to SRV's Pride and Joy in the car, so it all seems to fit.


----------



## Milkman

Cartcanuck said:


> I'm commitment phobic when it comes to tats.
> 
> My wife has a small, Christian themed one just below her beltline on her back that she got when she was in high school.
> 
> I've designed a couple, but either didn't have (couldn't commit) the money to it or lost the motivation. Like others have said, it really has to have meaning to me. I have a designer friend of mine working on one right now. I'm having two big fish and two little fish (two kids) with the words "Pride and Joy" blended together. Right now it's rough sketches and nothing more. It might be a year before I am happy with the design, but it's starting. My plan is for the upper arm/bicep area and the fish are going to be kind of a prehistoric looking representation of my little family pod and both my kids (2 and 6) love jamming out to SRV's Pride and Joy in the car, so it all seems to fit.


The fact that you're spending the time with the design is a good sign.

I'd make sure you have more money than you think you need by a fair margin. I say this because I think it's better to focus on quality, particularly during the application. I like to make sure the artist does not feel pressured to rush (tick, tock, time is money).

I like him (or her) to focus on quality.

Good luck. I doubt you'll have regrets.


----------



## Lola

I have 3 tattoos and I don't regret them at all. They're covered! I have 2 on my butt cheeks and one that goes the width of my back, midway!

I have a garden of pink and purple petunias peaking their heads through a lattice work fence. That's my back!

On my butt I have a mythical dragon in amazing hues of purples, blues and pinks wrapped around an abstract moon! The other one on the other cheek is and an old school black bird of paradise. 

My fav is the dragon on my butt! I told the artist what I wanted and he let his imagination fly. I loved what he created and got it done. 6 hours later and I was a happy camper.

What inspired the flowers on my back was a coffee cup with beautiful pink and purple petunias. I thought a lattice fence in the design would look neat!


I think I spent close to $1000 on all three! No regrets at all!


----------



## blam

no tattoos, no regrets. and no, I'm not against tattoos at all.

disappoints me to see girls in the summer covered in terrible tattoos. such lovely skin, only to be covered by terrible ink.


----------



## Lola

blam said:


> no tattoos, no regrets. and no, I'm not against tattoos at all.
> 
> disappoints me to see girls in the summer covered in terrible tattoos. such lovely skin, only to be covered by terrible ink.


That's I chose to be inked in very discreet places. That and the MIL!


----------



## bluzfish

People can do what they like with their bodies but to me, the human body needs no adornments to be beautiful just as it is. For me, tats and body piercings are just a distraction, although I have seen some incredible works of tattoo art that are absolutely breath-taking. But random little splotches of ink, although perhaps meaningful to the wearer, do not do anything for me. The body a person is born with is just fine with me as is.

Each to his or her own though.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

I finally got one last year. It took me years to decide on a design but I knew what I wanted it to symbolize. I asked for something small and the artist doubled the size of my design. Initially I thought WTF! Now I wish I had gone even bigger. Unfortunately I don't have a picture on my device. 

I do plan on getting more.


----------



## Budda

My first tattoo had a few weeks of thought.

My only tattoo regret is not finishing my leg when I had the cash.

My supervisor is getting his leg done in big chunks, it looks pretty cool. The idea is not for me (mech warrior) but the work looks good.

I have to finish colour on my leg, and get some lyrics on my arm. Nothing planned after that.

Seriously asking for tattoo gift cards for my birthday this year.


----------



## mhammer

No tats, no desire to have one, and personal commitments that preclude them.

Some of you may have seen this recent news item of interest: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...udent-develops-tattoo-removal-cream-1.2955334


----------



## Lincoln

Not me......a guy I used to know......left his wife and went on this wild fling with a young woman. He was so crazy about her that he had her name tattooed across his ass about a month into the relationship.
They lasted about 6 months, broke up, and he ended up going back to his wife.

I lost touch with him soon after that, and I still wonder how that "going back to the wife" thing worked out. :sSig_DOH:


----------



## Stratin2traynor

LOL. I'm guessing that if they are still together, she hates his ass.



Lincoln said:


> Not me......a guy I used to know......left his wife and went on this wild fling with a young woman. He was so crazy about her that he had her name tattooed across his ass about a month into the relationship.
> They lasted about 6 months, broke up, and he ended up going back to his wife.
> 
> I lost touch with him soon after that, and I still wonder how that "going back to the wife" thing worked out. :sSig_DOH:


- - - Updated - - -

Interesting. Someone stands to make a lot of money there. 



mhammer said:


> No tats, no desire to have one, and personal commitments that preclude them.
> 
> Some of you may have seen this recent news item of interest: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...udent-develops-tattoo-removal-cream-1.2955334


----------



## Steadfastly

For any of you that have tattoos, I would like to know if you've given any thoughts to the long term health risks of having all that ink injected into you skin and also if you've given any thought to how it's going to look in 20 years or so when it loses its definition?


----------



## Budda

Steadfastly said:


> For any of you that have tattoos, I would like to know if you've given any thoughts to the long term health risks of having all that ink injected into you skin and also if you've given any thought to how it's going to look in 20 years or so when it loses its definition?


Care to point me to the long term health risks? My parents didnt email me link after link to medical journals (they would have). 

Im much more worried about my health at 60 than how my tattoos look


----------



## Disbeat

I've never heard of any...
You can get infections and diseases from unclean enviroments/equipment when they are getting done but I have never once heard of long term health problems from too much ink in your skin. 

I have one sleeve, part way into my second, chest, legs etc. I hope for my sake that was just another stupid question haha



Budda said:


> Care to point me to the long term health risks? My parents didnt email me link after link to medical journals (they would have).
> 
> Im much more worried about my health at 60 than how my tattoos look


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Nope. My grandfather had tattoos and he lived a full life and died at 96 years old. My dad who is 75yrs has tattoos and he is fine. I've never heard the of anyone dying of tatoos. So, no. I'm not concerned at all. As for looks, life is too short to care too much about that stuff. I'm sure they'll look worn and faded but at least I'll have a bit of a story to tell about them. 



Steadfastly said:


> For any of you that have tattoos, I would like to know if you've given any thoughts to the long term health risks of having all that ink injected into you skin and also if you've given any thought to how it's going to look in 20 years or so when it loses its definition?


----------



## rhh7

I have no objection to tatoos, my daughter has a rather large one. My father was a surgeon, who wanted me to follow his career path. He got all of the necessary legal clearances, and had me in the operating room many times to observe. I never forgot that the first surgery I ever saw him perform, was a tatoo removal, followed by skin grafts to cover the affected area.


----------



## vadsy

I saw this flipping through imgur last night...


----------



## mhammer

[video=youtube;n4zRe_wvJw8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4zRe_wvJw8[/video]

- - - Updated - - -



vadsy said:


> I saw this flipping through imgur last night...
> 
> View attachment 12764


Yeah! I *LUV* Jon Bovi. His first album are two of my favourite.


----------



## Adcandour

I have one tattoo. 

I don't regret having it, even though I'm embarrassed to have it and wish it was different. 

I always forget I have it.


----------



## Scotty

smorgdonkey said:


>


Tat FAIL!

Everyone know's it is "No Ragrets"!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjkLKKgOMRY

- - - Updated - - -



blam said:


> no tattoos, no regrets. and no, I'm not against tattoos at all.
> 
> disappoints me to see girls in the summer covered in terrible tattoos. such lovely skin, only to be covered by terrible ink.


Same here. I see more terrible ink than good. The only artist I would ever hire, I cannot afford at $300hr.


----------



## guitarman2

Steadfastly said:


> For any of you that have tattoos, I would like to know if you've given any thoughts to the long term health risks of having all that ink injected into you skin and also if you've given any thought to how it's going to look in 20 years or so when it loses its definition?


Due to lost definition my stomach looks worse than any tatoo I have. I guess I'm lucky I didn't put a tatoo on my stomach.


----------



## Lola

Before I got my tattoos I did some research on what I wanted and specifically the tattoo artist themselves. I didn't want any hack tattooing me. I found some magazines and found an artist's work that I liked very much. He was featured in one of the magazines. He worked at Lower East Side Tattoo Parlor in Scarborough. He did the mystical dragon on my butt. 

Another guy in St. Catharines did my back. He was very talented with floral tattoos. I still love my tattoos!

No one sees them except for the hubby and a few doctors. No biggie! 

My doctor was worried about Hepatitis C. I told him that I went to a reputable tattoo artist but just to ease everyone's mind I was tested and I am clean.

I still want one more. A 3D treble clef on the outside of my ankle!


----------



## mhammer

From some of the examples I've seen here (all quite exceptions, I'm sure), the classic carpenter's phrase of "measure twice, cut once" should be adapted to tattooing as: "Spell out twice, tattoo once."


----------



## Rumble_b

I have one tattoo that I got when I was a lot younger. I like what it is but it was done poorly. I forget I have it most of the time and it's on my arm. I plan to get it covered or fixed one day but haven't yet. My wife has a few and wants more. I may get another this year. Found a new local guy that does amazing work.


----------



## Lola

These are amazing!

[video=youtube;KRqly_T7P68]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRqly_T7P68[/video]


----------



## Milkman

I have seven so far.

Regrets? Nope. Each one has meaning to me. They aren't simply pretty images or "tribal" patterns, whatever the F that means.

Each one I have commemorates an event or a signifigant element of my life.

I show them when I'm in my rocker image and cover them when I'm in a suit. Nothing that can't be concealed with a shirt and tie.

Art is art. There's crap and there's brilliance and everything in between.

If you get a tattoo, the worst thing you can do is cheap out.

I always tell the artist I'm looking for quality, not economy. Take your time and do your thing. It costs what it costs.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Regrets? Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> Art is art. There's crap and there's brilliance and everything in between.
> 
> If you get a tattoo, the worst thing you can do is cheap out.
> 
> I always tell the artist I'm looking for quality, not economy. Take your time and do your thing. It costs what it costs.


When I got my 2nd tattoo I did my homework. I searched for what I thought was the perfect tattoo artist! At the time my tattoo cost me $600. It was expensive but I got a very unique piece of artwork that is mine and mine alone. I absolutely love it to this day. It was worth every penny. The colors are still beautiful but it could do with a bit of touching up. 

I would still love to get one more. A 3D treble clef on my ankle.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Milkman said:


> If you get a tattoo, the worst thing you can do is cheap out.
> 
> I always tell the artist I'm looking for quality, not economy. Take your time and do your thing. It costs what it costs.


100%!! Why someone would cheap out on something that is essentially permanent is beyond me.


----------



## Electraglide

It's time for more ink so I've started to put out feelers to see who's still around and working. Most of the ink slingers around here are expensive (charge by the hour no matter what), do what is current, won't let you sit around the shop for a while and are "artsy" like the 3d one Lola posted. There's a girl around here who does the artsy stuff but her lettering and black line are not that good imho. It would be nice to find someone who doesn't charge much for lettering. The one piece I'm thinking on has 4 rockers....about 45 letters....around my right wrist. All blackline. Might have to go to the coast for that.


----------



## Milkman

I'll be getting more ink before long, but I'm leary about text. Knowing that our bodys tend to stretch or at least change, and having seen some very distorted messages as a result....

But that's the cool thing about tatts. It's very personal and a message can obviously have strong meaning.

I guess I like the "a picture tells a thousand words" approach. If people ask, I usually explain what each one means to me.


----------



## Budda

...who charges $300/hr?! That sounds exorbitant. I pay $100/hr shop rate.

I plan on some tour tattoos, funds allowing.


----------



## Steadfastly

Budda said:


> Care to point me to the long term health risks? My parents didnt email me link after link to medical journals (they would have).
> 
> Im much more worried about my health at 60 than how my tattoos look


http://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm048919.htm


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I watched a couple of seasons of that tattoo show on Hulu with the wife. The one with Dave Navarro in it. What I learned by watching it was just how many incredibly bad tattoo artists there are out there and how rare it is to find someone that is truly an artist. So I can imagine how hard it is to find them in small towns and cities. Especially when it comes to certain things like portraits etc.


----------



## Guitar101

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK9tOFFF5II

Sorry about link. Don't know how to post video.


----------



## Milkman

Steadfastly said:


> http://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm048919.htm



Yes, if you're in Bankok.

Over here, reputable shops use autoclaves to sterilize and open the new needles in front of you.

You can also get sick as hell visiting your doctor.

- - - Updated - - -



GuitarsCanada said:


> I watched a couple of seasons of that tattoo show on Hulu with the wife. The one with Dave Navarro in it. What I learned by watching it was just how many incredibly bad tattoo artists there are out there and how rare it is to find someone that is truly an artist. So I can imagine how hard it is to find them in small towns and cities. Especially when it comes to certain things like portraits etc.


Detail is one thing, but I have never seen a portrait tatt I would want.

It just doesn't work IMO.

And if we all took the same approach to guitars (only big cities) this site wouldn't exist.

There are plenty of talented artists (AND musicians) in small towns all over the world.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Milkman said:


> Yes, if you're in Bankok.
> 
> Over here, reputable shops use autoclaves to sterilize and open the new needles in front of you.
> 
> You can also get sick as hell visiting your doctor.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Detail is one thing, but I have never seen a portrait tatt I would want.
> 
> It just doesn't work IMO.
> 
> And if we all took the same approach to guitars (only big cities) this site wouldn't exist.
> 
> There are plenty of talented artists (AND musicians) in small towns all over the world.


But you have to find them Mike, I have seen some hideous tattoos over the years and now they are on every street corner. They can't all be great. Need to do your homework


----------



## Disbeat

Scars, bumps and infections all come down to where and who you get your tattoos done by, so ya if you got your tattoo done by some guy with an eyepatch in the back of a strip club these may apply, otherwise there are countless professional shops with great reputations.

As far as allergies go, I know a lot of people with tattoos and know many tattoo artists and I have never heard of anyone having an alergic reaction to one, but I'm sure if you did have one you would find out fast and that would curb your ability to collect tattoos.

And lastly, cases where they affect MRI's are very rare and mostly only cause non permanent irritation to your tattoos.

So ya, I wouldn't say any of those would fall under long term health risks.



Steadfastly said:


> http://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm048919.htm


----------



## Lola

[video=youtube;C92zGl8o024]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C92zGl8o024[/video]


----------



## Milkman

GuitarsCanada said:


> But you have to find them Mike, I have seen some hideous tattoos over the years and now they are on every street corner. They can't all be great. Need to do your homework


Yes, a tatt should never be an impulse decision.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

The only MRI complication I'm aware of is with respect to the potential metal content in the ink. Also, you have to wait +\- 3 months. I had mine done in December and had to wait until March before they would authorize my MRI. Even then, I was warned that the tattooed area may heat up (and it did) but otherwise, no issues.

It was weird though, I was in that machine for about 30 min and my tattoo was hot the whole time. At one point I was afraid that the MRI would suck it off my arm. Lol.


----------



## JHarasym

No tattoos - plenty of regrets (not about tattoos).


----------



## hardasmum

Who here is old enough to remember the days when only sailors, bikers and ex-convicts had tattoos?


----------



## Disbeat

hardasmum said:


> Who here is old enough to remember the days when only indigenous peoples had tattoos?


Fixed it for ya 
Just kidding around though


----------



## Milkman

I've got them on both arms and a small one on my chest.


----------



## Disbeat

Is part of that a NB flag?



Milkman said:


> I've got them on both arms and a small one on my chest.


----------



## Electraglide

GuitarsCanada said:


> I watched a couple of seasons of that tattoo show on Hulu with the wife. The one with Dave Navarro in it. What I learned by watching it was just how many incredibly bad tattoo artists there are out there and how rare it is to find someone that is truly an artist. So I can imagine how hard it is to find them in small towns and cities. Especially when it comes to certain things like portraits etc.


You'd be surprised what you can find in small towns. I've learned by traveling around, talking to people, sitting in shops etc. how many good ink slingers there are. One of the people I'm looking for spends his summers traveling around in a converted BlueBird bus. I've also seen bad ink come out of very expensive, very trendy shops that deal mostly with people who get inked because it's the thing to do.


----------



## Milkman

Disbeat said:


> Is part of that a NB flag?



Yes. Actually those are separate tatts, but the top one is a crest of the NB flag.

I was born in Chatham, NB and libed in New Brunswick until I graduated from High school in 78.


----------



## mhammer

So S.T.U. was still there when you were?


----------



## Adcandour

Gramp Stamp...wtf?


----------



## Disbeat

That's funny, I'm from Loggieville and went to school in Chatham. Small world, haven't met many from that corner of the world since I moved, I left shortly after I graduated as well.



Milkman said:


> Yes. Actually those are separate tatts, but the top one is a crest of the NB flag.
> 
> I was born in Chatham, NB and libed in New Brunswick until I graduated from High school in 78.


----------



## Electraglide

adcandour said:


> Gramp Stamp...wtf?
> 
> View attachment 12781


Quick glance says Haida or Nootka.


----------



## Steadfastly

Milkman said:


> I've got them on both arms and a small one on my chest.


Looking at the pic under the NB flag makes me wonder if you have some native blood in your background? Many NB'ers do if they have a number of generations going back in the province and likely, many not even knowing it.


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> So S.T.U. was still there when you were?


Sorry Mark, what is S.T.U.?

Shediac - Tracadie University?

When I left NB, I was living in Dalhousie.

Chatham and Newcastle were separate entities.

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> Looking at the pic under the NB flag makes me wonder if you have some native blood in your background? Many NB'ers do if they have a number of generations going back in the province and likely, many not even knowing it.



Yes, I am a status Mic Mac. Really I'm closer to a Metis than a full blooded Mic Mac.

- - - Updated - - -



Disbeat said:


> That's funny, I'm from Loggieville and went to school in Chatham. Small world, haven't met many from that corner of the world since I moved, I left shortly after I graduated as well.



That's funny. Loggieville is as close as it gets.

I started school at D.L. McLaren on the airforce base (at that time) and continued at St Michaels (the civilian grade school).


----------



## Steadfastly

Milkman said:


> Yes, I am a status Mic Mac. Really I'm closer to a Metis than an full blooded Mic Mac.
> 
> - -


I thought it might be Mic Mac, knowing where you're from. Being from Minto, the Mic Mac reservation was less than an hour from my home. If we ever meet up maybe you can share some history with me. This is something I've always been interested in.


----------



## ed2000

No tattoos, no piercings, no regrets, I don't need adornments to look good...cough.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

I regret not getting a tattoo!


----------



## Lola

isoneedacoffee said:


> I regret not getting a tattoo!


What's stopping you from getting one now?


----------



## Scotty

Budda said:


> ...who charges $300/hr?! That sounds exorbitant. I pay $100/hr shop rate.


Daemon Rowanchilde. Sliding scale of $300hr for small work, down to $150-200 hr for 10-15hrs or more sort of thing. If anyone knows another artist that can match that level of fine art detail and creativity with a spiritual/tribal mix for less, I am listening. I cannot justify $3K for what I want. Every other tat artist's work in a 100km radius looks like colouring books to me in comparison. (not a slight to them, just not my style of art)

If I am putting something permanent on my body, it has to be something I love forever. I have gone through many phases in my life where interests have a lifespan. Some are cyclical, some are not. Many of ideals have completely changed and the last thing I want is something I regret or hate and it certainly cannot be meaningless.


----------



## Budda

Mike Austin? If you have the time, im sure there's more affordable options. That guy does do damn fine work though (just looked him up).

I think im $2300 in to my sleeve at this point, not including my legs or small piece. It took 3? years of booking 3-hour slots here and there. I would totally spend $3k for an awesome half sleeve or sleeve - but I cant do a long sit and would space it out.

I kind of want to try a different artist, but dont have any design ideas. The geometric stuff does look cool but im not sure what design I would get.


----------



## greco

Budda said:


> .....I think I'm $2300 in to my sleeve at this point, not including my legs or small piece. ......


WOW!!..I had no idea how expensive this is! 

I must try to get out of my cave more often...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Mine was $800 for 5 hrs. One sitting. It was a long day. If someone tells you tattoos don't hurt, they're not being totally honest with you.


----------



## Milkman

They hurt, but I'm able to effectively zone it out. I sort of turn it off.

I can do three hours at a sitting no problem.

I've never had one that took longer.


----------



## Budda

Milkman said:


> They hurt, but I'm able to effectively zone it out. I sort of turn it off.
> 
> I can do three hours at a sitting no problem.
> 
> I've never had one that took longer.


I try to fall asleep when Im not talking to my artist. Some spots hurt more than others! Im looking at you, ditches...


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Lola said:


> What's stopping you from getting one now?


I still might Lola! It's an internal debate. Had I thought of it when I was younger there'd be no debate.


----------



## Disbeat

Not to make this a pissing contest but I had an 8 hour session with my tattoo artist, who is a good friend of mine. 
Keep in mind that included lunch and a couple coffee breaks, I can normally zone out too but this time it was close to the end of my sleeve and getting up by my armpit and the inside of the arm, was getting fairly sore by the end of that day.
I did a few 5 -6 hour sessions with him as well, I was living in another city so had to make special trips just to see him so we had to make the most of our time.



Milkman said:


> They hurt, but I'm able to effectively zone it out. I sort of turn it off.
> 
> I can do three hours at a sitting no problem.
> 
> I've never had one that took longer.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

The first three weren't bad, I was able to zone out as well. But the last two were very very very long...and very painful.i think my body was telling me "ALRIGHT ALREADY! THAT'S ENOUGH!!"



Milkman said:


> They hurt, but I'm able to effectively zone it out. I sort of turn it off.
> 
> I can do three hours at a sitting no problem.
> 
> I've never had one that took longer.


----------



## Steadfastly

Budda said:


> Mike Austin? If you have the time, im sure there's more affordable options. That guy does do damn fine work though (just looked him up).
> 
> I think im $2300 in to my sleeve at this point, not including my legs or small piece. It took 3? years of booking 3-hour slots here and there. I would totally spend $3k for an awesome half sleeve or sleeve - but I cant do a long sit and would space it out.
> 
> I kind of want to try a different artist, but dont have any design ideas. The geometric stuff does look cool but im not sure what design I would get.





Stratin2traynor said:


> Mine was $800 for 5 hrs. One sitting. It was a long day. If someone tells you tattoos don't hurt, they're not being totally honest with you.


Tattoo removal is more expensive so you can see why a tattoo removal business could be very profitable.


----------



## Lola

Pain! My tats on my butt cheeks didn't really hurt that much! Fat pads yannow! The abstract moon wrapped in the mystical dragon took 6 hours! 2 3 hour sittings. He did the outline in one sitting and then the color. So much detail though!

Now, the one across my back hurt quite a bit especially when he was tattooing pretty much on top of my spinal column! I told him that I needed a break! I went and had 3 shots straight up of Southern Comfort at the bar! That's when I drank! I am sure he knew what I did but he continued to finish my tattoo anyways. Your not supposed drink when you get a tattoo apparently. Ya, ya I know why! No need for a scientific explanation! lol


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Yeah. My guy started on the meaty part of my arm which didn't bother me at all. Until he started on the top of my shoulder just above the bone. That's when I said WTF!? Then I just had to grin and bear it.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Pain! My tats on my butt cheeks didn't really hurt that much! Fat pads yannow! The abstract moon wrapped in the mystical dragon took 6 hours! 2 3 hour sittings. He did the outline in one sitting and then the color. So much detail though!
> 
> Now, the one across my back hurt quite a bit especially when he was tattooing pretty much on top of my spinal column! I told him that I needed a break! I went and had 3 shots straight up of Southern Comfort at the bar! That's when I drank! I am sure he knew what I did but he continued to finish my tattoo anyways. Your not supposed drink when you get a tattoo apparently. Ya, ya I know why! No need for a scientific explanation! lol


Who says you're not supposed to drink. There are spots that even tho they're into muscle hurt like hell.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Who says you're not supposed to drink. There are spots that even tho they're into muscle hurt like hell.


cuz you can bleed much more profusely!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> cuz you can bleed much more profusely!


Never noticed it. And I find I bleed the same drunk or sober.


----------



## Lola

Drinking alcohol does thin your blood to a certain degree. It can prevent blood clots from forming.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Drinking alcohol does thin your blood to a certain degree. It can prevent blood clots from forming.


Drinking alcohol also might get you a property tat on your left boob. Of course that ties right in with getting married by Elvis in Vegas. When I was in California years ago the lady I was seeing wanted to get inked at a high toned shop in Vegas so we rode the bike there. No problem with that. In the lounge while looking at flash they brought us drinks. While she got inked I played the slots. She got a dragonfly below her navel. From there we went to Kingman, Bakersfield and back to Sacramento. Along the way we'd stop for the night and she'd do a little sunbathing. Not good for the tat. The trip took us a week and when we got back to her place the tat looked like it was 5 years old at least. Just before I left California she had some minor surgery that wouldn't have shown much of a scar if the tat hadn't been there.


----------



## bzrkrage

Here is my first. Blocked in, waiting a few weeks for the rest to be filled.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer

Is it going to be filled in with maple or rosewood?


----------



## bzrkrage

Gibson confiscated Brazilian rosewood.:sEm_oops:


mhammer said:


> Is it going to be filled in with maple or rosewood?


----------



## Budda

Now show the pic where it's actually inked in


----------



## bzrkrage

Budda said:


> Now show the pic where it's actually inked in












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo

Disbeat said:


> Not to make this a pissing contest but I had an 8 hour session with my tattoo artist, who is a good friend of mine.
> Keep in mind that included lunch and a couple coffee breaks, I can normally zone out too but this time it was close to the end of my sleeve and getting up by my armpit and the inside of the arm, was getting fairly sore by the end of that day.
> I did a few 5 -6 hour sessions with him as well, I was living in another city so had to make special trips just to see him so we had to make the most of our time.


^^^What he said^^^ I have to fly to another province for my work, so sitting for 8 hours or so to make a trip worth it is normal(I think).


----------



## Chito

I can only take 3 1/2 hours of it at the most. After that, I begin to want to punch the tattoo artist in the head. LOL


----------



## Budda

I've done "3 hours" (probably more like 2:45) and after that I'm ready to call it. I've never bothered going longer because my artist prefers not to. I do need to finish my leg, it's only been 6? years...


----------



## Adcandour

The latest thing is getting your ass crack mudded and taped.


----------



## jimsz

I'm wondering, should I regret not ever having got a tattoo?


----------



## Milkman

jimsz said:


> I'm wondering, should I regret not ever having got a tattoo?



That one's easy to reverse.

- - - Updated - - -

As I've said, I have no regrets whatsoever for any of my tatts.

I'm fairly sure I'll have more before I'm done.


----------



## Scotty

jimsz said:


> I'm wondering, should I regret not ever having got a tattoo?


Why? Nothing wrong with being careful. I've seen some tragic ink. I've only found one artist who's work moves me to the point of putting it on my body...I just cant justify the expense ($3500 for what I want)


----------



## Steadfastly

jimsz said:


> I'm wondering, should I regret not ever having got a tattoo?


Many people have regretted getting them. They can lose their appeal and/or meaning after awhile and in time will definitely lose their sharpness/shape. They are expensive to put on and expensive to get rid of. I think you are wise in your decision.


----------



## Lola

This really freaked me out! While I was waiting in the AC/DC security check line up, a cop walked by me. He had full sleeves. He was wearing a short sleeved blue uniform shirt! I just thought it was totally wrong. Not the kind of clean image I would expect from an officer of the law!

Police are allowed tattoos on their arms but no neck and no face! They have to cover up if the tattoos are deemed offensive. 

I was offended!


----------



## Electraglide

So the cop had ink. Nothing offensive about that. I take it he was in uniform when you saw him which means his bosses have no problem with it.


----------



## Budda

Toronto officer or hired security? Either way, who cares. It's tattoos.


----------



## Chito

You will be surprised at how many RCMP officers have tattoos. 

I am assuming you don't have a tattoo Lola?


----------



## Disbeat

I'm pretty sure she has said before that she does have tattoos.

The fact that it offends her blows my mind though.



Chito said:


> You will be surprised at how many RCMP officers have tattoos.
> 
> I am assuming you don't have a tattoo Lola?


----------



## bzrkrage

Disbeat said:


> The fact that it offends her blows my mind though.


I'm just going to leave that there I think.
Sorry to bring up a dead topic, just wanted to show my new guitar neck tattoo.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Disbeat said:


> I'm pretty sure she has said before that she does have tattoos.
> 
> The fact that it offends her blows my mind though.


I do have three tattoos but my are hidden. There NOT blatantly displayed on public skin. Two are on my butt. Even with a bikini bottom you would never know. I have a back piece that spans the entire width of my back but that's hidden as well. 

It was a police officer with full sleeves and yes it offends me. 

It doesn't matter what I think though. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.

- - - Updated - - -



bzrkrage said:


> I'm just going to leave that there I think.
> Sorry to bring up a dead topic, just wanted to show my new guitar neck tattoo.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No worries. It is a very interesting topic!


----------



## Disbeat

I'm offended you made someone tattoo your ass... and twice for that matter

But you are right, everyone is entitled to their own opinion 



Lola said:


> I do have three tattoos but my are hidden. There NOT blatantly displayed on public skin. Two are on my butt. Even with a bikini bottom you would never know. I have a back piece that spans the entire width of my back but that's hidden as well.
> 
> It was a police officer with full sleeves and yes it offends me.
> 
> It doesn't matter what I think though. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. It is a very interesting topic!


----------



## Guest

Hmm .. getting paid to handle a woman's buttocks.
Sign me up. lol.


----------



## Disbeat

I was wondering how long it would take for perv row to chime in haha



laristotle said:


> Hmm .. getting paid to handle a woman's buttocks.
> Sign me up. lol.


----------



## Guest

Not perverted at all. Just being a man. lol.


----------



## Disbeat

A cave man yes 



laristotle said:


> Not perverted at all. Just being a man. lol.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Lola said:


> I do have three tattoos but my are hidden. There NOT blatantly displayed on public skin. Two are on my butt. Even with a bikini bottom you would never know. I have a back piece that spans the entire width of my back but that's hidden as well.
> 
> It was a police officer with full sleeves and yes it offends me.
> 
> It doesn't matter what I think though. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> No worries. It is a very interesting topic!


Do you mind if I ask why it offends you to see a police officer with tattoos. Just curious.


----------



## Diablo

Stratin2traynor said:


> Do you mind if I ask why it offends you to see a police officer with tattoos. Just curious.


Funny, about a month ago I saw an OPP cop at a gas station south of Keswick with full sleeve tats as well.
didnt "offend me" but it did seem sort of strange.
and I think you know why...tats and their popularity stems from them being associated with rebellious bad asses, counter culture and prison rituals. So seeing an authority figure with them just seems like a contradiction. Not everyone gets a tat to be a badass...but it's hard to deny that in a lot of cases, it has something to do with that.


----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> Hmm .. getting paid to handle a woman's buttocks.
> Sign me up. lol.


Don't forget, women come in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## jimsz

Milkman said:


> That one's easy to reverse.


LOL. Good one. 

- - - Updated - - -



Milkman said:


> As I've said, I have no regrets whatsoever for any of my tatts.
> 
> I'm fairly sure I'll have more before I'm done.


I see tats all the time now, almost everyone has them, so I'm starting to feel left out or that I'm missing something.

- - - Updated - - -



Scotty said:


> Why? Nothing wrong with being careful. I've seen some tragic ink. I've only found one artist who's work moves me to the point of putting it on my body...I just cant justify the expense ($3500 for what I want)


Holy doodle Batman, that's a lot of coin. Wouldn't you be more satisfied with a custom shop LP, instead?


----------



## jimsz

Steadfastly said:


> Many people have regretted getting them. They can lose their appeal and/or meaning after awhile and in time will definitely lose their sharpness/shape. They are expensive to put on and expensive to get rid of. I think you are wise in your decision.


 It may not have even been a conscious decision, I think I'm just too damn busy doing other stuff that I never gave it much thought to get any. I can agree with your reasoning as I have met folks who regret them, but have also met folks who sit around all day doing nothing more than talking about their tats and the artists who put them there. It certainly is an interesting sub culture.


----------



## Lola

Diablo said:


> Funny, about a month ago I saw an OPP cop at a gas station south of Keswick with full sleeve tats as well.
> didnt "offend me" but it did seem sort of strange.
> and I think you know why...tats and their popularity stems from them being associated with rebellious bad asses, counter culture and prison rituals. So seeing an authority figure with them just seems like a contradiction. Not everyone gets a tat to be a badass...but it's hard to deny that in a lot of cases, it has something to do with that.


You hit the nail on the head! Bulls eye! 

I am really sorry if I offended anyone with MY opinion. It's an opinion and not the end of the world.


----------



## Budda

Taking offense to something just means that the offendee doesn't like it. They chose to be offended by X, nothing else.

I would like more tattoos, and have two friends who want to get tattooed together (seperately). I don't have a good idea in either case haha :/


----------



## Electraglide

Disbeat said:


> I'm offended you made someone tattoo your ass... and twice for that matter
> 
> But you are right, everyone is entitled to their own opinion


Then you'll really be offended by where one of my tattoos is. Most of my other tats are visible.


----------



## Lola

Disbeat said:


> I'm offended you made someone tattoo your ass... and twice for that matter
> 
> But you are right, everyone is entitled to their own opinion


But you see, it totally depends on if your ass is nice! Mine is! The tattoo is extremely detailed! It took 2. 3 hour sittings! Colors are gorgeous and I love it and don't regret it one damned bit. I don't look like your typical stereotype. If I didn't tell you, you'd probably never guess I had tattoos!


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> But you see, it totally depends on if your ass is nice! Mine is! The tattoo is extremely detailed! It took 2. 3 hour sittings! Colors are gorgeous and I love it and don't regret it one damned bit. I don't look like your typical stereotype. If I didn't tell you, you'd probably never guess I had tattoos!


:useless:

Sorry, someone was bound to do it.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Then you'll really be offended by where one of my tattoos is. Most of my other tats are visible.



I just got a quick shudder thinking of a barber pole.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> I just got a quick shudder thinking of a barber pole.



I have the word "swan" on mine.

(when I get excited it turns into Saskatchewan)


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Diablo said:


> Funny, about a month ago I saw an OPP cop at a gas station south of Keswick with full sleeve tats as well.
> didnt "offend me" but it did seem sort of strange.
> and I think you know why...tats and their popularity stems from them being associated with rebellious bad asses, counter culture and prison rituals. So seeing an authority figure with them just seems like a contradiction. Not everyone gets a tat to be a badass...but it's hard to deny that in a lot of cases, it has something to do with that.


30 years ago I could see it being shocking but nowadays with the number of tattoos out there, I don't even find it strange anymore. Now, if I saw a police officer with tattoos on his or her face (maybe even hands - not sure) then I would find that really weird. 

Speaking of the number of tattoos nowadays, I couldn't believe the number of "normal" looking women with full sleeves I saw at the Foo Fighters concert. Most of the sleeves looked great but the wearers struck me as the type of people that got them because they were trendy. What are they going to do in 10 years when clear unadulterated skin is the in thing. Lol. Those laser removal places will be busy. I almost see an investment opportunity there.


----------



## Scotty

laristotle said:


> The thing that stops me from getting one (besides not wanting it),
> would be the price. What kind of guitar could I get instead?


That's it in a nutshell for me. I looked at many artists in my region for style that spoke to me. When I finally found what I was looking for, I found that I wasn't willing to shell out that kind of money for it. For the cost of a detailed sleeve, I can buy a nice brand new Gretsch AND a Lonestar AND have money left over. Seriously. I cant go there


----------



## Guest

not me.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> not me.


Not a member of the hair club.


----------



## tomsy49

I have quite a few tattoos. Half sleeve on my upper right arm with each part a reminder of a time in my life, a large one across the top of my back in memory of my brother and the poem on his headstone on my ribs, and I am in the process of another half sleeve on my left arm from my wrist to elbow for my daughter who is our first! All have meaning to me and are unique ideas that I gave to my artist and he drew something up. I usually have something in my head I want and find different examples on the internet of of a particular style, flow, shading, colour, picture etc. and he draws something up based on our discussions. A couple of them he free-handed the "outline" in marker and went to work with no stencil. I trust him and he has done great work on me. I also get a discount for being a repeat customer. I was hesitant to get my latest one where it was always visible with a T-shirt but at my job our HR person has a visible one on her neck so I am pretty sure its a non issue haha.


----------



## Budda

I used to be worried about meaning for my first bunch of tattoos, but I'm falling more into the "does it look interesting?" camp.

This cartoon is accurate IMHO (sorry it's small)


----------



## Lola

There is a typical stereotype that goes with a tattoo! 
But I don't really care! 
If you don't like them, don't look!

I have never regretted getting mine! 

I do need to get them recolored. The colors are not like they used to be even though there never exposed to the environment!


----------



## rollingdam

Tattoo: Permanent Reminder of Temporary Insanity.


----------



## allthumbs56

I say knock yourselves out. If I could think of a single thought or image I like to present to the world then I'd have no problem getting tattooed. Sadly I'm unable to come up with enough of a profound statement to even get a personal license plate. Perhaps I should get "vanilla waffler" on my arm?

What I don't get is how people with no means always seem to have enough money to get tattooed. There's never a shortage of guys and girls asking for money downtown and they are always well inked-up.


----------



## High/Deaf

I have no tats ................... therefore, I have no regrets.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Just my two cents, if you ever want to work in an office, don't get a tattoo where it can't be covered up. No one will ever select against you for not having a tattoo, but, for right or for wrong, you could be selected against for having one (on your neck, wrist or whatever). Same goes for those giant earrings that stretch out your ear lobes.


----------



## Lincoln

High/Deaf said:


> I have no tats ................... therefore, I have no regrets.


----------



## cboutilier

My only tattoo regret is never deciding what I want for my first one. I've always wanted one or more, but I've never pulled the trigger on one. My girlfriend has a few, and I quite like them.


----------



## boyscout

I searched the thread and didn't see anyone linking to things like the following, which are all over the web. Sorry if any are repeats.

http://justsomething.co/24-funniest-tattoo-fails/

http://failblog.cheezburger.com/ugliesttattoos/page/2?ref=pagination

http://www.buzzfeed.com/elliewoodwa...s-british-tattoo-fails-of-all-time#.jy25aVZJx

(annoying click-bait slideshow but includes some winners)
http://www.trendelier.com/the-worst-tattoo-fails-ever/

Or, just google "tattoo fails" and select the Images option. There are way too many tattoo fails! Know your artist, so you won't have any ragrets!


----------



## Budda

rollingdam said:


> Tattoo: Permanent Reminder of Temporary Insanity.


Who said it was temporary! 



allthumbs56 said:


> I say knock yourselves out. If I could think of a single thought or image I like to present to the world then I'd have no problem getting tattooed. Sadly I'm unable to come up with enough of a profound statement to even get a personal license plate. Perhaps I should get "vanilla waffler" on my arm?
> 
> What I don't get is how people with no means always seem to have enough money to get tattooed. There's never a shortage of guys and girls asking for money downtown and they are always well inked-up.


When I got my first tattoo, my classmates would often say they had a tattoo idea for a few years but just never committed. I'd happily tell them that my first few tattoos were all given 3 weeks of thought. IMO, if you've wanted a tattoo for at least a few months, you might as well go get it. If the idea fades after a week or two, it's probably better that you didn't. And no, I don't regret any of my tats .



Lord-Humongous said:


> Just my two cents, if you ever want to work in an office, don't get a tattoo where it can't be covered up. No one will ever select against you for not having a tattoo, but, for right or for wrong, you could be selected against for having one (on your neck, wrist or whatever). Same goes for those giant earrings that stretch out your ear lobes.


Depends on the office, really. I still think neck tattoos are weird and wouldn't ever get one, but I understand that some people run out of room and get 'em. I don't think wrist/arm tattoos will really impede getting an office job these days.


----------



## Diablo

cboutilier said:


> My only tattoo regret is never deciding what I want for my first one. I've always wanted one or more, but I've never pulled the trigger on one. My girlfriend has a few, and I quite like them.


That doesn't sound like regret, that sounds like good fortune. If you couldn't ever nail one down that you could live with forever, id say youre better off to have never gotten it...and then regretted it later.
FWIW, my experience is similar to yours. Ive always been open to getting one, but couldn't think of anything worth carrying around permanently. so I never got one. I go through a lot of phases...ive seen myself as a badass rocker, academic, a jock, a surfer type, a pistonhead, an ambitious career oriented guy, and now Im a dad. Getting a tat that represented any one of these at the time , other than maybe the last one, would seem passé to me in a few years.
I like to think im in a constant state of evolution, so its real hard to think of something that could evolve with me. 
And I don't need any ink to mark where ive been or to remind me that I loved my dad, my wife or my kid. I think about them every day and that guides most of the things I do.


----------



## Blind Dog

I think Diablo makes good points.

Imo they're now, for the most part, counter bricolage. Soon the marketers will be making their money selling consumers techniques to remove the tat's. I would love to have shares in the company patenting the process which becomes that _flavor of the month_.

Not saying I have a problem with being fashionable, just think people should consider how durable this trend will be. I'm happy that listening to disco was only a temporary thing .

I'm glad there's neck tattoos, boom box cars, and that there's no law against 30 year old BMX riders. All part of that 'early detection ... ' _thing_.

+1 no tat's/no regrets. I have seriously considered full sleeves, but when tattoos became fashionable, I was relieved I hadn't inked up.


----------



## Diablo

The one tat I DO think is cool, is when the Olympic athletes get a little Maple Leaf tat. That's something truly special that they've earned and few of us ever could. I like that it represents hard work and earning something, which, not to sound like a GOM (grumpy old man), is something that's entirely lost on this generation, which claims things and purports to be things, without earning them.


----------



## Budda

Diablo said:


> The one tat I DO think is cool, is when the Olympic athletes get a little Maple Leaf tat. That's something truly special that they've earned and few of us ever could. I like that it represents hard work and earning something, which, not to sound like a GOM (grumpy old man), is something that's entirely lost on this generation, which claims things and purports to be things, without earning them.


Are you 100% sure you want to get into the "this generation is lazy" argument?


----------



## greco

Diablo said:


> .....it represents hard work and earning something, *which is something that's entirely lost on this generation*, which claims things and purports to be things, without earning them.


----------



## Diablo

Budda said:


> Are you 100% sure you want to get into the "this generation is lazy" argument?


Not necessarily in this thread, but any other time and place, avec plaisir


----------



## Electraglide

Budda said:


> Are you 100% sure you want to get into the "this generation is lazy" argument?


Early generations always say the newer generations are lazy etc. and have things too damned easy. Hell I could say that about anyone born after 1960.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Early generations always say the newer generations are lazy etc. and have things too damned easy. Hell I could say that about anyone born after 1960.


I agree to disagree with you!

I guess you could generalize! I think it has a lot do with the individuals parents and their parenting skills! I was born 1965 and I am not lazy! I am independent and self sufficient! The only time I ask for help is when I can't physically do somethings due to lack of strength! My boys didn't fall far from the tree!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I agree to disagree with you!
> 
> I guess you could generalize! I think it has a lot do with the individuals parents and their parenting skills! I was born 1965 and I am not lazy! I am independent and self sufficient! The only time I ask for help is when I can't physically do somethings due to lack of strength! My boys didn't fall far from the tree!


You would have been 15 when my son was born and to my generation, then, your generation was lazy and just sat around playing video games and watching tv. I look at the 15 to 30 year olds now and figure that as a group there has never been a bunch with no drive. Things are slow at work right now but when it's busy anyone under 30 seems to last maybe 2 days. TANSTAAFL. But, as diablo said, this is not the place for an in depth discussion about the generations.
As far as ink goes, I should have started my memory tat years ago.


----------



## Lola

So then Mr. Electraglide what is your definition of "lazy"?

I don't know about your kids!! Mine help whenever and wherever they can. They have drive and determination! My two oldest have excellent jobs the third is working and wondering what he wants to do in life! My boys are definitely between 15-30! Generalizing is dangerous territory !Tread lightly my friend! You can't lump everyone together! That's so not fair! Just like saying all blacks can tap dance!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> .. the third is working and wondering what he wants to do in life!


Heck! I'm almost 55 and I still don't know what I want to do with my life! lol.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> So then Mr. Electraglide what is your definition of "lazy"?
> 
> I don't know about your kids!! Mine help whenever and wherever they can. They have drive and determination! My two oldest have excellent jobs the third is working and wondering what he wants to do in life! My boys are definitely between 15-30! Generalizing is dangerous territory !Tread lightly my friend! You can't lump everyone together! That's so not fair! Just like saying all blacks can tap dance!


My kid has been working since he was 16, on his own since he was 18 and not living at home.....just bought a house last fall. Why can't I generalize? We're talking about generations here and how the previous generations saw them. Not sure if you can use blacks either anymore.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Heck! I'm almost 55 and I still don't know what I want to do with my life! lol.


Lol! Yannow what I mean! lol


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Not sure if you can use blacks either anymore.



This is called an ANALOGY!

Definition:

A similarity between like features of two things, on which a comparison can be made

I will generalize okay? People who ride motorcycles are drug dealers and a menace to society !


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> This is called an ANALOGY!
> 
> Definition:
> 
> A similarity between like features of two things, on which a comparison can be made
> 
> I will generalize okay? People who ride motorcycles are drug dealers and a menace to society !


Sounds more like stereotyping there.....or maybe profiling. An analogy would be like comparing a heart to a pump or like this


----------



## Lola

My intention was not stereotyping(that's your assumption)(you are wrong my friend) but introducing you to the word "ANALOGY"!

DONE! I am cooked!!!! Now go ahead assume what the context of this sentence may be! I don't really care!


----------



## bzrkrage

Still no "ragrets"


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> My intention was not stereotyping(that's your assumption)(you are wrong my friend) but introducing you to the word "ANALOGY"!
> 
> DONE! I am cooked!!!! Now go ahead assume what the context of this sentence may be! I don't really care!


----------



## Lola




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------

